
A parts-per-billion measurement of the antiproton magnetic moment - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v550/n7676/full/nature24048.html
======
mr_overalls
“All of our observations find a complete symmetry between matter and
antimatter, which is why the universe should not actually exist,” says
Christian Smorra, a physicist at CERN’s Baryon–Antibaryon Symmetry Experiment
(BASE) collaboration. “An asymmetry must exist here somewhere but we simply do
not understand where the difference is.”

Is this true? Does it mean that physicists have to re-think the Sakharov
conditions (or find another source of CP-symmetry violations) to explain the
imbalance of matter-antimatter in the universe?

